# S&S El Conquistador thread that I can see!



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I can't seem to see the original thread, so I figured I'd post some pics of a couple we've built lately...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Wow!*



BigNut said:


> I can't seem to see the original thread, so I figured I'd post some pics of a couple we've built lately...


How did you manage to get the sync chain on there with no tensioner? Just got lucky with the magic gear, or did you manage to measure closely enough to nail it?

Wow, I'm blown away.

Amazing work.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

The El Conq frame has a front eccentric, so that's where the timing chain is adjusted.
I just noticed both of these are Rohloffs as well. Wish I could afford one like this!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oh, yeah....*



BigNut said:


> The El Conq frame has a front eccentric, so that's where the timing chain is adjusted.
> I just noticed both of these are Rohloffs as well. Wish I could afford one like this!


'Duh!' on my part.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

BigNut said:


> I just noticed both of these are Rohloffs as well. Wish I could afford one like this!


amen to that, wish we could afford one as well.
beautiful bikes Alex nice work. :thumbsup:

Cheers, Billy


----------

